# Happy new year from A-Plan



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello,

Just wanted to say Happy New Year to everyone and to say a massive thank you for the support over the past year.

With VAT up, petrol prices threw the roof and the cost of living more expensive, we will continue to work hard to offer you competative premiums and the highest level of customer service.

I am also looking to attend alot more shows/events this year, and will look to support you guys where I can.

We still have exclusive schemes, excess protection cover (please call for details) and also great rates on household insurance.

Thanks again for the support and feedback..

Kind regards

Dan Cameron
A-Plan Schemes
0845-0711234


----------

